# CC box split



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello all, I'm making my last CC purchase of this year and wanted to know if anyone wanted to join in with me?

I'm looking at getting the following:

Punch Punch
HdM Epi.#2 
Partagas SDN4
Saint Luis Rey Regios
Trinidad Coloniales

PM me if you're interested.

-Paul


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

Ayyyyeeeeeeeeee :doh:


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

BlueDevil07 said:


> Ayyyyeeeeeeeeee :doh:


 I don't see anything wrong with this he is not giving out vendors 
Just looking help

As long as everything is done in a PM all should be good in my book


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

thebigk said:


> I don't see anything wrong with this he is not giving out vendors
> Just looking help
> 
> As long as everything is done in a PM all should be good in my book


Fair enough. :smoke:


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

BlueDevil07 said:


> Fair enough. :smoke:


 Don't know if the mods will see it my way

Sure wish we can see more splits on CCs love doing them


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

thebigk said:


> Don't know if the mods will see it my way
> 
> Sure wish we can see more splits on CCs love doing them


I agree. I'd like to sample more without having to buy a full box. My budget is on hiatus at the moment, but hopefully within the next few months that'll change.

Maybe they'd allow for a double-secret hidden forum for box split discussions. :biggrin:


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

BlueDevil07 said:


> I agree. I'd like to sample more without having to buy a full box. My budget is on hiatus at the moment, but hopefully within the next few months that'll change.
> 
> Maybe they'd allow for a double-secret hidden forum for box split discussions. :biggrin:


YEA, other forums do it and I know it drives membership and participation.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I suspect this might be closed.....we used to have CC passes but don't remember splits being done in the open


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

I appreciate the input from all. It is a sticky situation but I believe I should be safe as nothing about vendor or location is being made public.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Im in


----------



## The invisible man (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't see anything wrong with it in my opinion, as long as there is 1 post stating an interest in a split and all replies are done by way of PM, but then again, who am I. 

Just one mans opinion.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

In my opinion there should be an invite only section for those interested in splitting/acquiring CC from others. Only those deemed respectable BOTL should be invited, but then again PMs work just fine as well. So I'm not going to rock the boat.
:angel:


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

this forums attitude towards CCs is barbaric to say the least.

the funny part is there are cuban reviews all over the regular pages of puff dot com!
don't want to miss out on that web traffic revenue..
yet treat the forum like were in the dark ages...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:dunno::doh:opcorn:


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> :dunno::doh:opcorn:


:dunno::doh:opcorn:
:dunno::doh:opcorn:
:dunno::doh:opcorn:


----------



## The invisible man (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok, I can definatly see both sides of the situation. On one hand it's great for guys who don't have a lot of friends to do splits with and or don't want to commit to a whole box purchase, such as myself.

But on the other hand a thread like this can basically open the floodgates. What I mean is,most guys spend a few years on here getting to know people, building relationships, buying, selling, bombing etc... To get to a point where you come to this section and privately share sources, and finally make your first purchase.

This thread will do away with all of that, it will be 3 months 100 posts and bam the cc box split thread and your here making purchases.Then,like I stated, the flood gates will open up and every Tom, Dick and Harry will be buying up everything available.

Im not saying there is not enough to go around, just looking at the situation from a different point of view.

I'd love too see all of the mods weight in on this.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Thing is though you don't know who is wanting and who is not unless you PM every member asking. I get the point of not allowing access to new members but once you are in and the conversation is wide open about CC's the cat is out of the bag anyhow. What Id really like to see is for this stupid embargo to end. Its purpose was fulfilled many years ago and Ill bet that JFK Stocked up before this was signed in. The cold war is long over and the proponents who say Cuba has not met the US conditions for lifting the embargo, including transitioning to democracy and improving human rights are full of :BS because there are many other countries that don't meet this criteria and have no economic sanctions against them.


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

Maybe this will put an end to too many posts- I've gotten a few responses, enough to purchase what was originally planned. I will say, though maybe late, that all interested parties should respond before 11pm tonight. After which there will be no further names added to the split. 

I wish it was offered before when I wanted to try a few of this or a few of that but as low man on the totem pole it wasn't an option. I bought from bad vendors and very good vendors but always boxes because that's what I had to do. It cost a LOT! So in part because I want to add a few to my coolers and also because I wanted to offer what wasn't offered when I was looking I gave it a shot. There are some very nice people on these boards truly and only one asked where I buy from. Maybe etiquette or maybe just trust I'm not sure but I personally feel like what I set out to accomplish was achieved and no rules were bent or broken. 

Btw, once they are here and I am going through the details with those that participated will I share that info and only with those that participated. Only because I really like and respect my source and want to be able to purchase again.


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

Paul happy to see you found some guys (great way to make some friends) and very happy that I could help
FYI guy Paul came to me first and ask how to go about doing this and he followed my words to a T so if anything comes down on Paul it should be me that gets the punishment 

I think it's time for Puff to make a few rule changes


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

The invisible man said:


> Ok, I can definatly see both sides of the situation. On one hand it's great for guys who don't have a lot of friends to do splits with and or don't want to commit to a whole box purchase, such as myself.
> 
> But on the other hand a thread like this can basically open the floodgates. What I mean is,most guys spend a few years on here getting to know people, building relationships, buying, selling, bombing etc... To get to a point where you come to this section and privately share sources, and finally make your first purchase.
> 
> ...


Psh......go look on other forums.

They openly buy, sell, trade, pass and split cc's.

You can't buy it if it isn't for sale.

its nothing like you describe it.

If it has done anything, it made the community closer.

I really don't understand how some forums are absolutely against the movement of cc's and some are open to any kind of cc movement including giving out sources in the forum to the members.

You have to be a member to see the BST and you have to participate once you are a member to get to the BST.

This is how it's worded on other forums.

*Cuban Cigars*
*Note that the discussion of Cuban cigars is not illegal but the purchasing of Cuban cigars is illegal in some countries. With that said:*

*Buying and selling Cuban Cigars in the US is illegal.*
*You are responsible to know the laws of your country/state/region.*
*I am not responsible for policing the location and laws that are relevant to every member here.*
*I am not responsible if you break the law, admit to it here, and get in trouble for it.*

*Use At Your Own Risk*
*When using this section you do so at your own risk. It is your job to determine the legitimacy of the transaction and seller/buyer. We do reserve the right, but are in no way obligated, to mediate any transaction on this site. If a dispute does arise please attempt to resolve that dispute with the involved party prior to asking for any mediation.*

*If we feel that a member has or is attempting to use this site to commit fraud we reserve the right, but are in no way obligated, to ban that member's account and/or IP address from access to this site.*

*Again, When using this section you do so at your own risk.

*
I understand what the puff rules are and I respect them, I can't say that I understand the reasoning why it's so different from forum to forum?


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

thebigk said:


> Paul happy to see you found some guys (great way to make some friends) and very happy that I could help
> FYI guy Paul came to me first and ask how to go about doing this and he followed my words to a T so if anything comes down on Paul it should be me that gets the punishment
> 
> I think it's time for Puff to make a few rule changes


I appreciate the advise and help! Very much appreciated. I think it could catch on...


----------



## maverickmage (Feb 10, 2008)

I for one am very appreciative of this split. My experience with CC's are minimal and the ability to try them very expensive and inconsistent. I also don't want to shell out for a box just to try it out only to find that I don't like that particular blend.


----------



## Breezy818 (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm rooting for the little guy!!! There's no chance in hell, but I love me a good underdog!!opcorn:


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

pmr1010 said:


> Hello all, I'm making my last CC purchase of this year and wanted to know if anyone wanted to join in with me?
> 
> I'm looking at getting the following:
> 
> ...


I hear the PunchPunch are hot right now.



thebigk said:


> I don't see anything wrong with this he is not giving out vendors
> Just looking help
> 
> As long as everything is done in *email* all should be good in my book


fixed



JustinThyme said:


> Thing is though you don't know who is wanting and who is not unless you PM every member asking. I get the point of not allowing access to new members but once you are in and the conversation is wide open about CC's the cat is out of the bag anyhow.


Ive been here less than a year and already have a list of a half dozen people interested in splits and I just added another couple to the list (Justin and PMR), its very easy gentlemen.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Merovius said:


> I hear the PunchPunch are hot right now.
> 
> fixed


Why email?


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

huskers said:


> Why email?


BanHammer


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Merovius said:


> BanHammer


PM is just fine....

P = Private


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

I don't see why email is needed as long as someone is being blatant about naming vendors I don't see an issue

I am still very ignorant about this side of the forums but a few members were helpful to me without breaking the rules, Puff isn't Silk Road or we need to use TOR to access certain parts of the forum. Well maybe there is that section on puff and I just don't have the RG or post count yet :mrgreen:


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

sullen said:


> this forums attitude towards CCs is *barbaric* to say the least.


That's not a word I would have ever thought to use :lol:

It's not as if we club them over the head and drag them off to our cave for coitus.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> That's not a word I would have ever thought to use :lol:
> 
> It's not as if we club them over the head and drag them off to our cave for coitus.


Damn it! That makes me the only one still practicing that? Nothin hotter than a babe with a knot on her head! LMAO


----------



## scrouds (Mar 29, 2014)

Looks like I need to check this area more often, would have loved to participate but it looks like I'm a bit late. I have a local buddy I could split some stuff with, but even with a friend, buying a box of 25 of something you don't know either will like is a big gamble. 

So it tends to turn into being able to either buy cheap stuff, or the stuff that comes in 10 boxes.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

sullen said:


> this forums attitude towards CCs is barbaric to say the least.
> 
> the funny part is there are cuban reviews all over the regular pages of puff dot com!
> don't want to miss out on that web traffic revenue..
> yet treat the forum like were in the dark ages...


Apparently you don't understand that this board is a public (for profit), board that takes in revenue from advertisers, thus making it an asset of a media corporation........while we in the Habanos section life in a grey area, openly buying and selling is against the law and something that all "similar in kind" boards prohibit. Jon's sandbox so he makes the rules


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

asmartbull said:


> Apparently you don't understand that this board is a public (for profit), board that takes in revenue from advertisers, thus making it an asset of a media corporation........while we in the Habanos section life in a grey area, openly buying and selling is against the law and something that all "similar in kind" boards prohibit. Jon's sandbox so he makes the rules


ok bird, you need to keep your assumptions to yourself, i understand completely.

what i am referring to is a barbaric attitude that makes the most active cigar forum, have the LEAST active cc community of ANY forum, even those MUCH smaller. 
it's bad business in the end, while other boards profit from traffic of a lively community of people discussing, but not buying or selling, cubans.

im not arguing this, have fun in your grey area following the law.
just don't assume someone you don't know doesn't understand something from one vague comment. that is pure arrogance.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

sullen said:


> ok bird, you need to keep your assumptions to yourself, i understand completely.
> 
> what i am referring to is a barbaric attitude that makes the most active cigar forum, have the LEAST active cc community of ANY forum, even those MUCH smaller.
> it's bad business in the end, while other boards profit from traffic of a lively community of people discussing, but not buying or selling, cubans.
> ...


I agree ^^^


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Love the idea of being able to split and try some without having to gamble on a whole box. And in the process being able to gain knowledge from one of the more experienced puffers out there on what's good and what's not. Certainly wouldn't want to violate any PUFF rules in the process, but this whole community is about sharing knowledge and enjoying this obsession together. Missed out on this one, but hopefully these will come around more often.
Kudos Paul for making the offer and bringing it up in the conversation - and to those of you who are helping to make sure we noobs don't get out of hand with it in open forums. It's all good info here on this thread.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Hard to believe that in a discussion like this someone would be so disrespectful to a long term BOTL like Asmartbull.

Very poor form, imho.

As to the OP, I think that box splits are a fine idea. However, if I wasn't sure if it was allowed, I would have cleared it with the Mods first. We are visitors at someone else's house here, and should respect their rules.

Also, discussion of other forums is generally in poor taste.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Hard to believe that in a discussion like this someone would be so disrespectful to a long term BOTL like Asmartbull.
> 
> Very poor form, imho.


Unfortunately being a long term BOTL does not mean much around here anymore.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Rock31 said:


> Unfortunately being a long term BOTL does not mean much around here anymore.


Let's be fair though, Ray- I think the majority of newer guys (myself included) really appreciate the FOGs and act accordingly. It is just much easier to notice when someone is an ass towards them because it sticks out like a sore thumb. We constantly see newb posts about how they lurked in the forum before joining and dug the vibes so I don't think this is the norm. I don't even visit other forums, so I don't know what I'm missing CC wise, but I know that guys like Al and Bob and Tony have forgotten more than most here will ever know, so if you want to yack more on another board- knock yourself out. I'll hang out here and learn something.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Tobias Lutz said:


> Let's be fair though, Ray- I think the majority of newer guys (myself included) really appreciate the FOGs and act accordingly. It is just much easier to notice when someone is an ass towards them because it sticks out like a sore thumb. We constantly see newb posts about how they lurked in the forum before joining and dug the vibes so I don't think this is the norm. I don't even visit other forums, so I don't know what I'm missing CC wise, but I know that guys like Al and Bob and Tony have forgotten more than most here will ever know, so if you want to yack more on another board- knock yourself out. I'll hang out here and learn something.


Well we all know I <3 you and yes you are correct, the majority here do appreciate the older members, however it seems posts like these are popping up more and more each day.


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

sullen said:


> ok bird, you need to keep your assumptions to yourself........have fun in your grey area following the law.......... that is pure arrogance.


Pure arrogance is right and disrespectful to a _long term_ BOTL.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

bpegler said:


> Hard to believe that in a discussion like this someone would be so disrespectful to a long term BOTL like Asmartbull.
> 
> Very poor form, imho.
> 
> ...


Oh do enlighten me.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

huskers said:


> Oh do enlighten me.


This type of tone has no place here or on this board and post like your are the main reason that
those with the knowledge have moved on or stopped posting.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

asmartbull said:


> This type of tone has no place here or on this board and post like your are the main reason that
> those with the knowledge have moved on or stopped posting.


NO......NOT TRUE.

With all RESPECT, you can't hear my tone.

I am wanting a reason we can't talk about other forums.

That is all.

If you're reading more into it than I guess that's your prerogative.

asmartbull, if you have a problem with me...........please PM me so we can resolve this.

Lets keep this on track here.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

I don't feel that I've been disrespectful to anyone with my comments.

If you feel otherwise then I apologize.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Gonna quickly chime in here before going to work.
@huskers as your friend I can tell you that you DID come off disrespectful when initially reading it. Whenever or not you meant it is questionable, but I truly believe you wanted a reason why and didn't want to be a smart-ass. Unfortunately I'm a noob here, but on other forums the reason why it is distasteful to mention other forums is because it is seen as advertising for a competitor or such. In some cases it's cool, but generally it is frowned upon almost everywhere I went unless you want to provide a link for some specific purpose. A related example would be to show an example of a rare humidor you would want or such.

For this thread I think it would be best to be closed, but that's my opinion. 
Best of luck to all you fine gentlemen!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Josh,

It's just a matter of being polite. If I have an issue with another board, I should take it there. Cross board discussion is virtually never helpful. Conversely, if I love another board, bringing it up here is rude to the members here.

So I try to avoid discussing other boards here, or this board elsewhere.

Also, in general, I try to be respectful even when I disagree with someone here. I certainly expect the same.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Gonna quickly chime in here before going to work.
> @huskers as your friend I can tell you that you DID come off disrespectful when initially reading it. Whenever or not you meant it is questionable, but I truly believe you wanted a reason why and didn't want to be a smart-ass. Unfortunately I'm a noob here, but on other forums the reason why it is distasteful to mention other forums is because it is seen as advertising for a competitor or such. In some cases it's cool, but generally it is frowned upon almost everywhere I went unless you want to provide a link for some specific purpose. A related example would be to show an example of a rare humidor you would want or such.
> 
> For this thread I think it would be best to be closed, but that's my opinion.
> Best of luck to all you fine gentlemen!


ok, well I apologize then.

I should/could have worded it differently.

It's what poped up into my mind and my fingers typed it................no disrespect was meant with the comment.

I get the advertising thing and I am just as loyal to Puff as about anyone, I participate here almost exclusively and my activity shows that.

The thing is, I DIDN'T mention any other forums by name.

I just used an example of wording from another forum to show the different mentality between forums and I honestly don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

bpegler said:


> Josh,
> 
> It's just a matter of being polite. If I have an issue with another board, I should take it there. Cross board discussion is virtually never helpful. Conversely, if I love another board, bringing it up here is rude to the members here.
> 
> ...


I have no issues with any forums.

Like I said in a previous post, I was just using their wording to show the difference between the way of life from forum to forum.

Not saying one forum is better than another.

I was just more or less curious how two different forums could have such a different view about CC's.

I have no love for any other forums although I am a member on others just as many people here are.

Again, I am sorry if I was disrespectful as that was not my intent.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

bpegler said:


> Hard to believe that in a discussion like this someone would be so disrespectful to a long term BOTL like Asmartbull.
> 
> Very poor form, imho.
> 
> ...





Rock31 said:


> Unfortunately being a long term BOTL does not mean much around here anymore.





Tobias Lutz said:


> Let's be fair though, Ray- I think the majority of newer guys (myself included) really appreciate the FOGs and act accordingly. It is just much easier to notice when someone is an ass towards them because it sticks out like a sore thumb. We constantly see newb posts about how they lurked in the forum before joining and dug the vibes so I don't think this is the norm. I don't even visit other forums, so I don't know what I'm missing CC wise, but I know that guys like Al and Bob and Tony have forgotten more than most here will ever know, so if you want to yack more on another board- knock yourself out. I'll hang out here and learn something.





sullen said:


> ok bird, you need to keep your assumptions to yourself, i understand completely.
> 
> what i am referring to is *a barbaric attitude that makes the most active cigar forum, have the LEAST active cc community of ANY forum, even those MUCH smaller.
> it's bad business in the end, while other boards profit from traffic of a lively community of people discussing, but not buying or selling, cubans.*
> ...





huskers said:


> *I agree ^^^*


I wanted to clarify about what I agreed about as it seems some may have misunderstood MY stance on sullens comment.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I am fairly certain that calling a Marine "bird" in real life would have dramatic consequences...

Also, the rules of the forum were something we all read and understood. Calling them "barbaric" is a trifle over the top.

Perhaps the Mods are intentionally ignoring this thread, because generally personal attacks are not tolerated.

Nor has Puff allowed public box splits. Generally, this is done privately through PMs. But, perhaps things have changed?


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Well, this has certainly taken a trip down the wrong road. I'm closing this up. Before I do I want to point out
that disrespect is not taken lightly here. I read more than one post that was on the border of infraction, you 
don't have to agree but respond in in an adult manner. This is not a sandbox to kick sand in.
Hopefully you will understand this and act accordingly.


----------

